# Surf fishing spots this weekend?



## jrh2581 (Jan 22, 2016)

I am moving to Navarre this summer and coming down this weekend (5/13-5/14) to check out houses with my son. Would like to do some surf fishing Fri afternoon/evening/night. We're staying in Pensacola and willing to go where the fish are within reason - pompano, whiting, redfish, specks, flounder. Hearing Navarre not great with the replenishment. Any recommendations as far as Fort Pickens, Pensacola Beach, etc. 

Been reading you guys for several months - great information. Can't wait to meet some of you all and become a "regular." 

On a separate note, I have a Sea Ray Sundeck 240 - not the greatest fishing machine, but it's what I've got. Wanting to dock it somewhere at least for the summer months and am looking at Pirates Bay Marina in FWB. Any thoughts on that as far as access to good inshore fishing spots?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A little too far East for me to help, but I'm sure someone will help you out. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I would fish fort Pickens if I were you. I have had great luck in Navarre pre-replenishment and it seems FP is a hot spot even with north winds. However if we can get some big surf in Navarre you could score some Pomps. The safe bet is to arm yourself with some sandfleas and head to FP.


----------



## jrh2581 (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks Surfmesiter, and I realized shortly after I posting this should be in Q&A rather than reports. I can't figure out how to delete this thread though to reduce the duplication (sorry!). I got into editing it, but couldn't find a delete option. Thanks again!


----------



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

I'm glad you asked this question here as I am new to this board and since I am planning on being down there this weekend too hopefully I'll benefit by your asking. I'll be meeting up with some friends and hopefully they will know the prime spots to set up though... Best of luck to you...:thumbsup:


----------



## jrh2581 (Jan 22, 2016)

Good luck to you too, Nalt! Let me know if you get any tips that are good, but not too good to share!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Nalt said:


> I'm glad you asked this question here as I am new to this board and since I am planning on being down there this weekend too hopefully I'll benefit by your asking. I'll be meeting up with some friends and hopefully they will know the prime spots to set up though... Best of luck to you...:thumbsup:


I'll be there too, along with another forum member, so we'll find a good place. I'll PM you about our favorite spots. You can join us. YOU ARE INDEED A BAMA FAN, right? We're pretty picky about such things!! 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DuneGoon (Apr 21, 2016)

I've been here fishing Johnson Beach and Perdido for 8 days, north wind sure didnt help much. Wherever you go, fish daybreak! 
GPS Flytomap realtide is sure a great app for checking the tides where you 
want to fish. You can fish the same tide all day moving around with the thing. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

Chechem said:


> I'll be there too, along with another forum member, so we'll find a good place. I'll PM you about our favorite spots. You can join us. YOU ARE INDEED A BAMA FAN, right? We're pretty picky about such things!!
> :thumbup::thumbup:


Of course I'm a Bama fan...But I don't poison trees. I prefer to cut them down with a chainsaw... :thumbup:


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Nalt said:


> Of course I'm a Bama fan...But I don't poison trees. I prefer to cut them down with a chainsaw... :thumbup:


I like the way you think, NALT. Join us this weekend for a plethora of Pompano!! Glad to have you aboard. Bring some beer!! 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

